# Please Help! Kindle won't start up-EDIT All OK now-Learn about Recovery Mode



## DD

Now I've gone and done it. Someday I will learn patience! But today I didn't exercise any and even though I intended to wait until I saw what happened with the new font updates floating around the net, after seeing two positive reviews by users on the Kindleboards, I decided to try it.

I followed instructions exactly. Using the USB cable, I dragged one of the .bin files for the font improvements to the root directory of the Kindle 2.
Then I restarted the Kindle using the top slider switch.

Now, my Kindle will not get through the start-up process. It keeps alternating from "your Kindle is starting up" and "Software update" screens with flashing in between. It's been doing this for 1/2 hr. now.

Nothing works. I can't power it down. The switch seems to be dead. I tried hooking it to the USB cable again but, of course, my computer doesn't recognise it because it isn't actually started up.

I could just kick myself. Does anyone here know how I can jog the Kindle out of this endless flashing update/restart cycle?
Any advice is appreciated. I won't hold anyone here responsible. I know it was my own stupidity and impatience that got me into this fix.

Please help if you can. You can PM me if you don't want to make suggestions publicly.

*Update*: Thanks to Anthony for directing me to a Kindle blog about the font hack, I learned about how to put your Kindle into Recovery Mode if you are having problems. Due to a mistake on my part (_mistakenly doing a hard reset instead of an update from the Settings menu_), my Kindle kept flashing and trying to restart after installing the font hack. It was frozen in that flashing screen cycle and there was nothing I could do. My computer wouldn't recognize the Kindle via USB because it wasn't actually turned on. Recovery Mode allowed me to hook up the Kindle via USB and uninstall the hack. It was a lifesaver for me. I'm not recommending it to anyone and please read the warnings in the instructions in the blog. All I know is that it worked for me in my situation. I thought it would be a useful bit of info in case someone else gets into trouble.

Read about Recovery Mode here:

http://www.blogkindle.com/2009/03/kindle-2-recovery-mode/

Where he says hold in the Home button while Kindle is flashing, make sure you hold it in for a long time until Recovery screen appears. I had to hold it in for 30 sec. or more.

P.S. I since installed the font hack correctly and the fonts are wonderful! Be careful with it, though. Restart and Update are two different things!


----------



## Anthony34

After I dragged a .bin file, I DID NOT USE THE SLIDER SWITCH (that's a "hard reboot"). Instead, I went HOME/MENU/SETTINGS/MENU/UPDATE YOUR KINDLE/OK (an update and "soft reboot").

If that tech issue happened to me, I would patch the uninstall bin, then follow instructions above. Then, I might try again with a .bin file.

If all else fails, I would seek help here by reading through the message boards. Someone else had the same problem:

http://www.blogkindle.com/unicode-fonts-hack/


----------



## DD

Anthony34 said:


> After I dragged a .bin file, I DID NOT USE THE SLIDER SWITCH (that's a "hard reboot"). Instead, I went HOME/MENU/SETTINGS/MENU/UPDATE YOUR KINDLE/OK (an update and "soft reboot").
> 
> If that tech issue happened to me, I would patch the uninstall bin, then follow instructions above. Then, I might try again with a .bin file.
> 
> If all else fails, I would seek help here by reading through the message boards. Someone else had the same problem:
> 
> http://www.blogkindle.com/unicode-fonts-hack/


Thanks, Anthony. I didn't think there was a difference between using the menu to restart and using the switch but now I know.

By 'patching the uninstall bin' do you mean drag it over to the root directory? I can't get my computer to recognise the Kindle with the USB cable because, technically, it's not started up. So, I can't do the unintall. The only other thing I can think of is to leave the Kindle disconnected from the power source and let the battery run out, hook it via USB, and then power up again. But it could take a week for the battery to run down.


----------



## Anthony34

DD said:


> Thanks, Anthony. I didn't think there was a difference between using the menu to restart and using the switch but now I know.
> 
> By 'patching the uninstall bin' do you mean drag it over to the root directory? I can't get my computer to recognise the Kindle with the USB cable because, technically, it's not started up. So, I can't do the unintall. The only other thing I can think of is to leave the Kindle disconnected from the power source and let the battery run out, hook it via USB, and then power up again. But it could take a week for the battery to run down.


If this happened to me, then "yes," I would drag it over to the root directory. But if my computer couldn't recognize the K2 with the USB cable, I'd hold down the top slider for 15-20 seconds for a total reboot. If that didn't work, I would do some digging on that website for some contact info. From what I've heard, the beta testers in early April "bricked" their devices a few times during their experimentation. They WERE able to recover, though!


----------



## DD

Anthony34 said:


> If this happened to me, then "yes," I would drag it over to the root directory. But if my computer couldn't recognize the K2 with the USB cable, I'd hold down the top slider for 15-20 seconds for a total reboot. If that didn't work, I would do some digging on that website for some contact info. From what I've heard, the beta testers in early April "bricked" their devices a few times during their experimentation. They WERE able to recover, though!


On that website, I found instructioins on how to enter Recovery mode. It worked. Now I have the uninstall bin and the font update bin still in the root directory. Do I just delete those and restart? I'm afraid to do anything with them still there. Sorry, I PM'd you with this question before I saw your response here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, DD, what a scare!  I'm glad you were able to recover!  Whew!

Betsy


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, DD, what a scare! I'm glad you were able to recover! Whew!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, my heart was pounding there for a while. Learning about the Recovery mode was a lifesaver and I would have never found that without Anthony's direction.


----------



## DD

Thanks for the move, Ann, since this has become a technical tip now that it is solved.  Whew!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm glad you discovered this DD. I decided to uninstall the font hack so I could try a different font (Droid). Well....It kept going into the same cycle you posted  Instead of going to Update your Kindle...I clicked on Restart <sigh> I actually did it twice before I realized what I was doing wrong. Had to do the Recovery Mode both times. I finally got it to uninstall...Duh, I clicked on Update your Kindle this time. Installed the new font then decided I liked the Arial one better. Uninstalled and reinstalled the Arial font<sigh>

No more hacking when I'm running on a couple of hours sleep.


----------



## DD

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm glad you discovered this DD. I decided to uninstall the font hack so I could try a different font (Droid). Well....It kept going into the same cycle you posted  Instead of going to Update your Kindle...I clicked on Restart <sigh> I actually did it twice before I realized what I was doing wrong. Had to do the Recovery Mode both times. I finally got it to uninstall...Duh, I clicked on Update your Kindle this time. Installed the new font then decided I liked the Arial one better. Uninstalled and reinstalled the Arial font<sigh>
> 
> No more hacking when I'm running on a couple of hours sleep.


That's exacty how I got into trouble, luv, restarting instead of updating. Glad you knew about the Recovery mode when it happened to you or we may have had another near coronary here. Let me tell, you, I was feeling quite panicky!

Tedsan has clarified the instructions on the font hack webpage, making it less likely that anyone else will repeat our mistake.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> That's exacty how I got into trouble, luv, restarting instead of updating. Glad you knew about the Recovery mode when it happened to you or we may have had another near coronary here. Let me tell, you, I was feeling quite panicky!
> 
> Tedsan has clarified the instructions on the font hack webpage, making it less likely that anyone else will repeat our mistake.


With as many times as I've done the install/uninstall process.. you would think I would pay more attention. I'm chalking it up to lack of sleep. It's actually a pretty easy mistake to make though.

If you were anywhere close to how I was when I thought I killed my iphone last week...I TOTALLY understand. It took me nearly 3 hours to figure it out.


----------



## sbell1

I am so glad I found this Recovery Mode post. I had read it previously and thought good to know.

This morning I was trying the different fonts.  Installing...update...uninstall...update..etc.  I then got into the flashing screen mode
of updating, restarting and nothing happening. Panic!!  I then remembered this post and it was a "Kindle Saver". 

I don't know if I accidentally hit restart instead of update or what happened?

I wonder if there could be a sticky with the Recovery Mode info?


----------



## intinst

Perhaps posted in the K2 FAQ


----------



## DD

intinst said:


> Perhaps posted in the K2 FAQ


Good idea, intinst. Who would do that? Harvey!!!??

Sbell1, glad you were able to remember this post and get out of your dilemma!


----------



## ILoveMyKindle

I have a general question about Recovery Mode.  Luckily I have not had to use it, and hope I never do.  But just in case:  When I get it into Recover Mode, do I just let it sit there and do it's thing, or should I press "R" to reboot?  When it reboots, will I have to install the updates again?  And THEN put the new font back into place?

Also, does anyone know this answer:  Can I install the screen saver hack along with the font hack?  Or can I only do one or the other?


----------



## sbell1

While mine was in Recovery Mode, I went in through the computer and deleted the font file I was trying to load. (I was not doing a software update.) Then I unplugged it from the computer and hit R and it restarted fine.  

I then added my font hack with no trouble the second time.

Yes you can have both the screensaver hack and the font hack...I do and love them both!

The only down side is uninstalling them when a software update comes out. But it did only take about 5-10 minutes when I did this with 2.0.3 update.


----------



## DD

sbell1 said:


> While mine was in Recovery Mode, I went in through the computer and deleted the font file I was trying to load. (I was not doing a software update.) Then I unplugged it from the computer and hit R and it restarted fine.
> 
> I then added my font hack with no trouble the second time.
> 
> Yes you can have both the screensaver hack and the font hack...I do and love them both!
> 
> The only down side is uninstalling them when a software update comes out. But it did only take about 5-10 minutes when I did this with 2.0.3 update.


As Sbell1 said, the Recovery Mode allowed me to get in there via USB and delete the font update file. Then, I unplugged the Kindle and hit "R". It was then able to start up fine and I re-installed the improved fonts the correct way! Do not hit 'restart'. Do an 'update your Kindle'.


----------



## mel5051

Yup what Sbel said 

I just had this happen to me and as a heart patient I can say THAT WASN'T GOOD FOR ME!!!

Once I figured out that I should remove the update from the kindle directory and unmount the k2 and unplug the cord and hit 'r' it became a K2 again 
Then just like stated above I was able to put the Georgia2 update in the directory and it updated just fine 

Thank you Ted-San!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elmoglick

sbell1 said:


> I am so glad I found this Recovery Mode post. I had read it previously and thought good to know.
> 
> This morning I was trying the different fonts. Installing...update...uninstall...update..etc. I then got into the flashing screen mode
> of updating, restarting and nothing happening. Panic!! I then remembered this post and it was a "Kindle Saver".


FYI: You don't need to run the uninstall patch unless you are needing to perform an official firmware upgrade. Otherwise, you can just go from font to font (to font)...

El


----------



## DD

Sbell1, sorry I misspelled your screen name.  That b looked like an h to me.  Show's you why I need the font improvements!


----------



## sbell1

No problem DD. 

I have received so much valuable information from these boards, you can call me anything you'd like!


----------



## cleee

But how do you know when Amazon releases a firmware update?  Is there somewhere at Amazon that I can check to see if a new update has been released? 

I just want to see if I have this straight:

If Amazon releases a firmware update, I should download the "uninstall" package from the web site, drag that to the top level on the kindle and update.  Then unplug it from my computer and it's back to the way it was and will automatically pull the firmware update?


----------



## DD

cleee said:


> But how do you know when Amazon releases a firmware update? Is there somewhere at Amazon that I can check to see if a new update has been released?
> 
> I just want to see if I have this straight:
> 
> If Amazon releases a firmware update, I should download the "uninstall" package from the web site, drag that to the top level on the kindle and update. Then unplug it from my computer and it's back to the way it was and will automatically pull the firmware update?


That's right, cleee


----------



## sbell1

cleee,

If you keep tabs on the board it will be posted when amazon releases an update. I would also keep a copy of the uninstall file on your computer. When needed drag it to the root directory (top level of the kindle), unplug from the computer and then hit update (not restart!).  Then you can manually update or wait for amazon to send it directly to your kindle through whispernet.  Follow steps to re apply the hack and you are good to go.

Hope this helps.


----------



## carlobee

those are some bad scratches. but good thing amazon does not neglect its customers and did a good move of replacing it!


----------



## Kathy

I accidently chose Restart instead of Update on my K2. Now it keeps going from updating your software to Your Kindle is starting up. It just keeps going back and forth between the 2 screens. What do I do?


----------



## luvmy4brats

1st - Don't panic

2nd - read and follow the directions in this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7019.0.html

3rd - after you're done panicking anyway, drink a huge glass of wine!


----------



## intinst

This thread should help. DD did the same thing and fixed it here:Please Help! Kindle won't start up-EDIT All OK now-Learn about Recovery Mode


----------



## Kathy

To late about the panic. I got it back. Thanks Heather.  About had a heart attack. I'm trying to find a bolder font. I think Gidget's text is fading some. When I did the uninstall you can barely read the font. Even the font hack isn't as dark as it was. If one of the fonts don't help, I'll have to get them to send me a new one. I really don't want to do that if I can avoid it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Maybe get the uninstall font and run that?  Then clean up everything in the root folder, do a restart and try again?  Gidget is probably all wore out!!!  And don't forget the big glass of wine....that will definately help!!

Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Kathy

I was able to delete the update file and she finally restarted. I was then able to put the hack on and update with no problem. I've been trying different fonts today. So far the darkest one is the update_cmodBold_fonts_install. I really hate to call CS but if this font fades I'll have to. When I did the uninstall you could hardly read the text it was so faded.

I'm always the designated driver in the family because one drink knocks me out, but I am home and that glass of wine sounds like a great idea. Whew, that was scary.


----------



## luvmy4brats

It is pretty scary when it happens. I did it too.

I'm going to go ahead and merge this thread with that one, just to keep things a bit tidy.


----------



## Kathy

Thanks Heather. I have several files on the root of my Kindle. What can be deleted and what needs to stay. I have been trying different fonts and now I have all of these files. Should I do the uninstall and delete all of these files and start clean or just leave them on?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

It is my understanding, Kathy, that you must first run the uninstall file then it is safe to delete all that in the root folder.  I have not done it yet, but that is what I understood the website to say.  Then, you can just install the one font you want to try, if any...


----------



## Kathy

I did the uninstall, updated and I then hooked it back up to the computer and deleted all of the files. I added the font I liked best and updated. The font was much better, but I'll be watching it to see if it seems to fade. If it does, I'll call CS and get them to send a new one. Thanks all for your help.


----------



## e968887

DD said:


> On that website, I found instructioins on how to enter Recovery mode. It worked. Now I have the uninstall bin and the font update bin still in the root directory. Do I just delete those and restart? I'm afraid to do anything with them still there. Sorry, I PM'd you with this question before I saw your response here.


I would appreciate your help for my case. I posted it today
I bought the Kindle 2 International last Sept but have screwed it up after I tried to install a unicode hack. But after reading a few postings, I manage to enter into recovery mode and connect the Kindle with a PC.

I have deleted a few files and left with two - font.properties.orig and netfront.ini.org. Since then, I have kept the unit in Recovery mode and would not dare to do anything further until I know the next step.

If possible, I would like to know how to correctly reinstall and upgrade proper unicode hack for Chinese.

I am wondering, after you have copied the uninstall bin file to the root directory, what was your next step in the Recovery mode? Was it pushing "1" or "R" button? I think it is "1" in order for the bin file to start un-installation. All I want to do is to restore the unit back to its original state first.

Will you be able to enlighten me? Thanks


----------



## DD

e968887 said:


> I would appreciate your help for my case. I posted it today
> I bought the Kindle 2 International last Sept but have screwed it up after I tried to install a unicode hack. But after reading a few postings, I manage to enter into recovery mode and connect the Kindle with a PC.
> 
> I have deleted a few files and left with two - font.properties.orig and netfront.ini.org. Since then, I have kept the unit in Recovery mode and would not dare to do anything further until I know the next step.
> 
> If possible, I would like to know how to correctly reinstall and upgrade proper unicode hack for Chinese.
> 
> I am wondering, after you have copied the uninstall bin file to the root directory, what was your next step in the Recovery mode? Was it pushing "1" or "R" button? I think it is "1" in order for the bin file to start un-installation. All I want to do is to restore the unit back to its original state first.
> 
> Will you be able to enlighten me? Thanks


I don't specifically know anything about the Unicode hack. But, to answer your question about what I did, after I was able to hook my Kindle to my computer via USB, I removed all files related to the font hack, dismounted the Kindle and pushed "R" to return it to it's original state. Then I installed the font hack the correct way, not using "Restart" but "Update your Kindle" and all was well.


----------

